# Apple TV = Décodeur TNT ?



## Vallle (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, ma ( enfin mes ) question(s) sont simple .. : _ Est-ce que l'Apple TV peut faire office de décodeur tnt ? 

                                                                          _ Est-ce qu'il faut une télé HDMI pour pouvoir la branché ? Ou une bonne vieille télé est suffisante ? 

                                                                          _ Est-il possible de la brancher sur un iMac ? Et si elle fait office de décodeur tnt est-il possible de regarder la télé sur le iMac par la suite ? 

Merci


----------



## Defcon (8 Juin 2011)

Hello,

Quelques réponses à tes questions concernant ce petit boîtier bien pratique.

L'Apple TV se branche bien en HDMI sur un téléviseur haute définition (comprendre par là, qu'elle permette un affichage en 720p minimum) et non elle ne fait pas du tout office de décodeur pour la TNT.

A noter que tu auras toutes ces infos et d'autres encore sur la page dédié à ce matériel sur le site d'Apple, par ici.


----------



## Vallle (8 Juin 2011)

Ok dac !! merci pour ces infos


----------

